# Elephant Sanctuary



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Ever wonder where old elephants go after the zoos or circuses don't want them any longer, when they are to old for tricks and being on display or just aren't being entertaining enough for the people who own them? Where elephants who have been abused almost their entire life and who haven't seen another elephant since they were taken from their homes when they were small go?

Some go to The Elephant Sanctuary in Hohenwald, TN. It's a true sanctuary and is not open to the public for any visits. The entire place is set up to try to be as close as possible to natural habitats and the elephants are well taken care of with little human interaction, they do not need to entertain or worry about anything except acting like elephants and being happy and healthy.

You can view youtube videos of the elephants taken from the Ele-Cams that are placed throughout the sanctuary. You can also sign up for notifications when the elephants are out and about and get to watch them live as they go about their daily lives. They all have heartbreaking life stories, some are just truly amazing that they are still alive and well.

Shirley and Tarra can be highly entertaining.

If you are interested in elephants or just animals in general, I recommend checking the site and the cams out! Even better - help the elephants and the sanctuary out and feed an elephant for a day!

http://www.elephants.com/aboutSanctuary.php

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Z_vRYQ_Sg

http://www.youtube.com/user/elephantsanctuarytn/videos?view=0&sort=dd&shelf_id=1


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Elephants are one of the most magnificent creatures on this planet, and my fav too 
I am from India and have seen Elephants from close during my childhood.

Recently with PETA India, we filed a petition to rescue an elephant named "Sundar" who was being used to do labor work. Finally Supreme court of India has asked their owners to release him in the forest 
I still pray to god that please make me an elephant in next life ^_^


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

Peachi and I support this place because of what they do, when elephants are taken away from bad/abusive owners this is where they go or to PAWS in Ca,We signed the petition for Sundar, the sad thing is he was supposed to have been rescued and in a sanctuary years ago.


----------



## Witchydesign (Apr 1, 2014)

We have one here in Arkansas as well. I did a little reading about it while looking for zoos to take my son to. They have a program (an expensive one) where you spend the whole weekend there helping with the elephants, and learning about them. From what i understand it doesn't matter what type of elephant, temperament, age, health ect they will take it in. 

http://www.elephantsanctuary.org/default2.asp

I was extremly surprised to find out its within half an hour of my house and i didnt even know it. I drove past it every day for 6 months on my way to work. Amazing what you learn when bored, plagued with insomnia and an urge to educate your child about wildlife... Lol


----------

